# Recherche : to do list avec notification sur Mac



## Thalantas (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis a la recherche d'une application de "To Do list" qui serait synchroniser aussi sur mac pour avoir toute mes notes présentent sur mon iPhone et aux même moment sur mon mac (si possible en utilisant dropbox, comme ça en l'absence d'iphone et de mac je pourrai les consulter sur internet).

Je connais evernote et il y a une fonction capital qu'il n'y a pas et que je souhaiterais : un conteur sur l'icone d'evernote dans la bar des menu me disant combien de notes il reste "a faire/lire". C'est evident qu'evernote ne me correspond car par prévu pour prendre des notes et non noter des taches a faire.

La seul solution que j'ai trouvé aujourd'hui c'est en utilisant l'application dropbox synchronizant le bureau de mon macbook. Mon bureau étant souvant vierge, je creer un dossier par tache a faire/a me rappeler. Comme ça en arrivant chez moi je vois directe sous mes yeux ce que je dois faire.

Merci pour tout vos conseils!!


----------



## wayne (22 Avril 2011)

Tu peux utiliser "Notes" qui n'est pas plus un gestionnaire de taches que Dropbox mais qui se synchronise instantanément entre les notes de ton iphone et les notes qui apparaissent dans "Mail" sur ton Mac. C'est pas mal car on est toujours plus ou mois sur "Mail"

2° solution du meme style, "EVERNOTE" qui est un carnet de prise notes (gratuit si tu restes en dessous d'un certain flux mensuel qui est suffisant pour moi.
Tu peux meme créer des tâches, mais que depuis le mac
Les notes sont classées par date, ou nom, ou dossiers,, c'est simplissime

Cette solution est chouette car EVERNOTE apporte au mac des fonctionnalités sympa comme
   * Icone dans la barre des menu pour des insertion d'écran diretes
   * icone dans Safari ou firefox pour des capture directe de pages html ou pas

tu retrouve tout dans ton iPhone, et vis et versa


----------

